# protéger Mail par mot de passe



## machax0 (22 Janvier 2005)

grrrr....

après 40 minutes de fouinage intensif sur le forum, je ne trouve toujours pas ma réponse en format " pour les nulles". J'ose alors poser ma question au risque de me faire houspiller: comment mettre un mot de passe pour protéger l'accès à Mail ?

aie aie aie...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

Crée un compte dans les prefs systeme et dans l'ônglet restriction choisi ce que tu veux.

(double post   )


----------



## machax0 (22 Janvier 2005)

oups pardon pour le double post.

Oui mais si je pars me chercher des chips et qu'un utilisateur mal intentionné viens fouiné dans mon mac ...?  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

machax0 a dit:
			
		

> oups pardon pour le double post.
> 
> Oui mais si je pars me chercher des chips et qu'un utilisateur mal intentionné viens fouiné dans mon mac ...?  :mouais:



Prefs systeme -> sécurité -> demander le mot de passe  après suspension d'activité/économiseur d'écran.

Puis Utilitaires/trousseau d'acès et y a dans Pésentation l'option afficher dans la barre des menus. Ensuite quand tu quitte ton poste, cliques sur le cadenas de la barre des menu et l'ance l'économiseur : paersonne pourra accéder a ton ordi sans ton password.


----------



## machax0 (22 Janvier 2005)

merci tu es mon Dieu du Mac. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

machax0 a dit:
			
		

> merci tu es mon Dieu du Mac. :love:


pas de l'orthographe en tout cas


----------

